# Weed ID



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone recognize this thorny weed, my corn patch is loaded with it?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like nightshade.


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nightshade doesn't have thorns. 

I know what nightshade looks like, since I have plenty of it on my place too. 

Thank,


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

bull nettle
http://www.noble.org/apps/plantimag...nName&PlantMainName=Nettle,Bull&PlantTypeID=1


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

Allen W said:


> bull nettle
> http://www.noble.org/apps/plantimag...nName&PlantMainName=Nettle,Bull&PlantTypeID=1


Thanks for the tip, it led me to my weed, horse nettle.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solanum_carolinense


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

nate77 said:


> Thanks for the tip, it led me to my weed, horse nettle.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solanum_carolinense


Same family as nightshade. Can be hard to ID sometimes...at least for me on the computer. ound:


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

MDKatie said:


> Same family as nightshade. Can be hard to ID sometimes...at least for me on the computer. ound:


Yep, poison too. 

Thanks,


----------

